# Today on RO- Sunday!



## mouse_chalk (Mar 29, 2009)

[align=center]






* Sunday, 29th March 2009*



















Are you celebrating a special day today? Don't forget to add it to the  *Calendar!* 













* tinfoilxtouch's bunny Kaluha is recovering from  surgery yesterday.  Please keep them in your thoughts!*
* ray:* 




* Luvr of wabbits and polar bears is reporting a little  improvement in Monsters' condition!  Please keep them in your thoughts...*
ray:






* Boz has been  keeping a secret under her hat  for a while but she is now ready to announce a new addition! Go check him out!*











* Kamaor wants you to see this  Bunnies Rock  video- all in the name of rabbit rescue!*











* Don't forget to go and enter  the new Caption Contest! *












* dumbbunny is new to the forum and has aqquired a new bunny unexpectedly! Can you  go and help her out? *
*



*







* DublinPerky is trying to  name her rabbitry.  Do you have any suggestions for her?*










* There's still plenty of time to enter the  Easter Bunny Photo Philes Contest!  Get those baskets, eggs and chicks out!*












* PepnFluff is off to London soon and wants some advice about  getting a UK SIM card!  Can you help?*










* The clocks  changed in the UK last night!  Did it catch you out?*










* Snufflez wants to know if any other members  have rats?  We know there are plenty, so go and join in!*










* Orchid hasn't been around for a while but she wants to know if anyone else  does crochet?  She has found a cute bunny pattern!*











* Leaf has also popped in with an  update on what she's been up to recently. * Go and say hi to her!





*



*



* Who is this comfy sleepy bunny?!*


*



*


* Have a great Sunday everyone!*
*



*
[/align]


----------



## myheart (Mar 29, 2009)

The mystery bunner is Haley's Biggie Max!!! ***Smooooooch the sleepy bunner'swiddle wips***

psst.... It's Luna's first Gotchya Day today!!!! I posted a few nice pics of her in my thread in celebration of her special day!!!

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=34638&forum_id=6&page=6

Happy Gotchya Day Luna Belle!!!! :balloons:

myheart


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 29, 2009)

Awww happy Gotcha Day to you and Luna!! inkelepht:

It's not on the calendar so I didn't see it sorry- but I'll add it in!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh wow - has it already been a year? How time flies....


----------



## myheart (Mar 29, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh wow - has it already been a year? How time flies....



I know.... I can't believe it either!!Luna has made it a full year with Patrick and me, and for all that has happened, she is the strongest bunny I could ever know. She is my hero and my special heart. 

Thanks to every one for supporting her during her time of need. RO is Luna's first home. Naturestee started Luna's first thread as a rescue, and I was thrilled to continue posting about her after her adoption. It is always a joy to post new pics of my fur-kids because so many of you keep tabs on Luna and her companions. 

Thanks RO, for sharing Luna with me.

myheart


----------

